# !!!Red Alert!!!



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2007)

okay it's a dramatic look..







I use a lot of red... I think RED is powerful...
I wanna get a pure red e/s...passionate isn't that pure on my eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would u pliz give me some suggestion about the pure red e/s??

what I use

[face]
estee louder double wear liquid foundation #36

[eye]
mac e/s #passionate & black tied
mac pig. #forest green 
bobbi brown long-wear gel e/l #ivy shimmer ink
mac lipstick #rouge noir
mac fluidine #frostile

[lash]
ardell lashes #115

[lip]
mac e/s #black tied
mac lipstick #rouge noir

and I use some effect to make color more clear


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! You just AMAZE me girl!!! Your talent is incredible


----------



## aeryss (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah, this is dramatic! and crazy, aaaaaaand amazing!


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 10, 2007)

omg wow. this is so amazing! you come up with such creative looks! <3 <3


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 10, 2007)

simply beautiful


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, that is so cool!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 10, 2007)

i agree, this is crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but so original !!! 
nicely done too !!! 
great job, as usual


----------



## astronaut (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh my friggen god! This is awesome!


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 10, 2007)

dude this is so cool!


----------



## triccc (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a rec for you. I have this blush I got at a drugstore that is RED, like really red. I use it as a eyeshadow. 

The company is called Tropez. I don't know if they still make this color (it's called tahitian gold, but don't be fooled by the name) . I got it at Walgreens. 

but if not you might be able to find some other really red blush at a drugstore.


----------



## breathless (Jun 10, 2007)

maybe you can use mac red pigment. =]] if they have it still ...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 10, 2007)

u always look soo amazing!!!! ur awesome at what u do seriously. as for a suggestion on pure red e/s u should try fyrinnae e/s in red hot (theres swatches on there website)


----------



## makeup_newbie (Jun 10, 2007)

Wowza! That's amazing. 

Very fiery. Love the forest green pigment.


----------



## NicksPuddinPop (Jun 10, 2007)

try Lumiere Grande Colour by Ben Nye in Cherry Red. Its a super highly pigmented color shadow (and it also comes in a lose pigment too)


----------



## entipy (Jun 10, 2007)

Amazing artwork there!! Definitely dramatic and intense and perfectly done!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 10, 2007)

How do you do it?? You´re so talented!! It just amazes me!!
Great job!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 10, 2007)

You inspire me to experiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 11, 2007)

awesome job!!!!


----------



## triccc (Jun 11, 2007)

apparently mac is coming out with a red blush, called flame red,  but only available at pro stores.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 11, 2007)

wow! very dramatic


----------



## Taj (Jun 11, 2007)

There is no way you can better paints than those Cantonese Opera performers use on their faces.  Pure BRIGHT RED ! ! !


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 12, 2007)

Ben Nye has a bright red. =) 

Girl, you are amazing!


----------



## mslips (Jun 12, 2007)

awesome! you are so cool


----------



## astronaut (Jun 12, 2007)

Makeup Forever makes a pure red eyeshadow called Scarlette


----------



## NicksPuddinPop (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Ben Nye has a bright red. =) 

Girl, you are amazing!_

 
great to see someone else who likes/uses ben nye in this post


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW ..ur amazing .... ! Reminds me Of the Masks you see all over IN Venice Italy during Carnivale.


----------



## raquel13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, crazy!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Makeup Forever makes a pure red eyeshadow called Scarlette_

 
thanks sweety!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_I have a rec for you. I have this blush I got at a drugstore that is RED, like really red. I use it as a eyeshadow. 

The company is called Tropez. I don't know if they still make this color (it's called tahitian gold, but don't be fooled by the name) . I got it at Walgreens. 

but if not you might be able to find some other really red blush at a drugstore._

 
thanks^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksPuddinPop* 

 
_try Lumiere Grande Colour by Ben Nye in Cherry Red. Its a super highly pigmented color shadow (and it also comes in a lose pigment too)_

 
thank you!!^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Ben Nye has a bright red. =) 



Girl, you are amazing!_

 
thanks luna!!<33333333


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

that's a really beautiful look. i don't know if i could ever do red eyeshadow, but if i tried, this look could be inspiration to me.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

Your talent is incredible !!i agree


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## hnich (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful, and I love that you used Red E/s, not enough people experiment with it...
I know NYX has some bright Reds, I also received an in-mail sample of something called Kiko powder e/s #5, that is BRIGHT red


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 15, 2007)

Is there anything you _can't_ do with makeup?  This is frikkin' aMAzing!!!


----------



## Sinderella (Aug 15, 2007)

There is a red eyehadow by REBEL at Hot Topic. It's like 5 or 6 bucks and it's REALLY red and pigmented. Plus it's huge. Definitely a great buy, but be careful because it will stain your skin!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 15, 2007)

very creative 
nice


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, how did I miss this one! Fabulous.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW Amazing !


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 17, 2007)

I took the poll and marked that I never wear red. I was playing around awhile ago and used my Flame Red blush with Water Based Mixing Medium...pretty true red to me.

Anywhos, thanks for this post! you are so dang good and what you do!


----------

